# Could Hakeem carry THIS rockets to the playoffs?



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I mean, with the current rockets roster and their scheduele, just replace Yao Ming with the prime Hakeem Olajuwon, could this team make the playoffs?

No connotation in this thread, just wanna know how u guys think since many of you,especially those living in Houston, know way more about Hakeem and that Rockets in his time than I do


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Would be tough!but yeah,never stop dreaming!
as for the choice,I'd say likely but not very likely.lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

hakeem can and since he can yao can


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, one way to do this would be to place the current Rockets side (minus T-Mac and Sura, obviously) beside a comparable Rockets squad from Olajuwon's prime.

The '93 Rockets, when Hakeem was in his absolute prime:

PG: Kenny Smith
SG: Vernon Maxwell
SF: Robert Horry
PF: Otis Thorpe

Kenny Smith was a horrible, horrible defender. But he was an excellent three-point shooter, and chose his shots wisely. He was not a good playmaker, but could passably feed the post. Although Rafer Alston is a bad defender, he is easily better than Smith in that respect. He isn't as good a shooter, but is a better playmaker, and his ability to push the ball up the floor is valuable (though it would have been much more difficult for him in '93). Kenny Smith was considerably more willing to pass into the post, though that could be expected with a HoF center there. They're fairly equal overall, IMO.

Vernon Maxwell could create his own shot, and he was a good defender. But he was selfish at times and very unstable. He was also a chucker. Wesley is unselfish, but he is no longer a good defender, and he is wildly inconsistent (though Maxwell was, too). Mad Max was better.

Robert Horry was a rookie. Good defender, but Bogans is better overall.

Otis Thorpe was easily better than Howard. Good rebounder, passer and defender. His jumper wasn't money like Juwan's is, but he could clean up and score well within the flow, which is something that Howard has a bit of difficulty doing.

The '93 Rockets had the slightly superior bench. They won 55 games. They started slowly, but were arguably the best team in the league going into the playoffs, winning 28 of their last 34. They had swept the season series with the Bulls, with Jordan saying that he didn't think they'd be able to beat the Rockets if they met them in the Finals, and had blown out the Suns twice near the end of the seaon. Everyone thought they had a good chance to win it all. In the last game of the season, the scores were tied when David Robinson tipped in a shot at what seemed to be the buzzer. Replays showed that it occurred after the buzzer, but they couldn't change the result. That meant that the Rockets finished with the same record as the Sonics. But the Sonics got home court advantage because they had won the season series. Seattle was the last team the Rockets wanted to play. They could beat anyone else. The series went to 7 games. The Sonics won in OT (or was it double-OT?) in the final game. The home team won every game that series. Seattle went on to lose to the Suns in 7.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm an idiot. Seriously. I didn't even answer the question. Got carried away.

Anyway, Olajuwon's supporting cast that year was better than Yao's is now. So perhaps the '93 side isn't the best one to look at. What about the '88-'89 Rockets?

PG: Sleepy Floyd
SG: Mike Woodson
SF: Buck Johnson
PF: Otis Thorpe

Sleepy was like Rafer Alston. More turnover prone and not a good point guard to have if you have a dominant post presence. Roughly equal.

I don't know anything about Mike Woodson. But from the stats he looks like David Wesley last season, which is significantly better than David Wesley _this_ season.

Buck Johnson, too, I know little about, other than that he was pretty bad. Bogans is better.

That team won 45 games, and is quite similar to the current team in makeup, actually. Minus the superstars, the difference between that team and this one basically comes down to the difference between Thorpe and Howard. Which is considerable. So, no, I don't think Hakeem could carry this Rockets team to the playoffs. Though this team has much better chemistry and a much better coach, and the league in '89 was pretty good, so it could be close.


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

Did they double or treble team Hakeem in 88-89 season?


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

of course.. he was healthy in his prime.... if yao and tracy were healthy we would be a top 4 or 5 team..


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

likely, if luther head and david wesley can make their jumpers.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Well, one way to do this would be to place the current Rockets side (minus T-Mac and Sura, obviously) beside a comparable Rockets squad from Olajuwon's prime.
> 
> The '93 Rockets, when Hakeem was in his absolute prime:
> 
> ...


hakeem also wasnt the type of guy that would let teammates not pass him the ball. people always joke the only phrase in english he knew was "give me the ball." As aggressive as yao has become, he doesnt call for the ball like hakeem did in his prime.

hakeem's versatility and dominance on both sides of the ball make him more fit for carrying this team to the playoffs. i think he could it.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Well since I beleive Yao can take us to the playoffs.. why the hell wouldnt the greatest center beable to?


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey guys, 

im new to this forum...



maybe Hakeem could carry this team to the playoffs...

just like maybe Yao could carry this team to the playoffs...



but no way could Hakeem or Yao carry this team to a title...

for starters Hakeem would be constrained by the same rules that limit the big man in todays game...
ie. double teams before the ball gets to the player....


and the role players on this team are just horrible shooters...and other then Bogans...who has a passing grade at best at defense... the rest cant defend either...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I really don't think Hakeem could, not with these outside shooters (and lack of rebounding/defense at the 4 spot). There was no zone defense back in Hakeem's day either, so teams would just sandwich him with 2 players today. Almost impossible for individual players to single-handedly carry a team into the playoffs nowadays, so I don't think it could be done.

Yao could do it with this team (all players I have wanted the Rockets to draft/sign/trade in the last year):

PG: Rafer Alston / Eddie House (multi-year minimum) / Luther Head
SG: Raja Bell (MLE) / Greg Buckner (Derek Anderson's contract) / Keith Bogans
SF: Matt Harpring (Wesley's expiring contract) / Greg Buckner / Bogans
PF: Juwan Howard / Eduardo Najera (Moochie's expiring contract)
C: Yao Ming / Mutombo

This is a team much more geared towards feeding off of the big man. Bell and Bucker are excellent defenders and can hit the three ball. Harpring is excellent at coming off of screens, cutting to the basket and is an above-average rebounder for his position. Eddie House is a great shooter and that's about it. Najera gives us the tough guy we need next to Yao. It's no guarantee, but with McGrady out this team would fare much better.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hakeem in his prime could make much more of an impact on BOTH sides of the court than Yao, which would give the Rockets a better shot at reaching the playoffs.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Right now Yao's playing _better_ than a prime Hakeem offensively, and we're still losing.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You might be a little better, but not enough to matter. Hakeems stats like Yao's lately would be nuts though.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

never doubt the S.G.O.A.T.


----------

